# Frost Seeded some Orchard Grass Today



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, today i tried Frost seeding some O grass on about 3 acres that's pastured in. Good bit of cracks in the soil. Sooner or later Spring has to kick in here lol. My thought's are put the horses out on these 3 acres of pasture to tramp it in a little put, plus what every makes soil contact/falls in the frost cracks. Will see what happens first time i ever tried it.

Do any of you spray your pastures or put fertilizers on in the spring? Last year i sprayed some Pasture Pro from TSC on the 1 1/2 ac pasture. I did not notice much results. Curious if i spread some time of granular fertilizer how soon there after i could put the horses back on it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't spray a spring seeded pasture as that will most likely decrease germination and kill seedlings if you are using some type of broadleaf weed herbicide. But spring is a excellent time to kill many early-type broadleafs in forage fields and pastures. Typically 2 pints of 2-4d per acre plus a good surfactant. Once you have 3 days of 60 degrees or more it is time to spray. You can put your horses back on the pasture after spreading granular as soon as you get about 1/4" of rain......and this spring that should not take anytime if your winter has been like ours.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with Mike. As I recall, Pasture Pro is a mix of the two different types of 2,4D which is a really good combination.

Depending on the field and weeds, I will sometimes go as much as 1 quart each of 2,4d Amine and 2,4D Lo-Vol (this is basically the same mix as Pasture Pro) mixed in 20 gallons of water per acre. Once the broadleafs are under control, I then just spot spray.

Frost seeding can work really well. But, depending on your ground's condition, putting the horses on it to trample it in can actually work against you, especially it you have horses that like to run and jump around. Their hooves will leave divots where they dig the soil out, or can bury the seed too deep.

Check out this thread, especially the article referenced by Brad:

http://www.haytalk.c...+frost +seeding

As Mike said, most fertilizer will be absorbed with a 1/4 inch of rain.

Ralph


----------

